# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Permbytjet ne Shkoder, nisi verifikimi i demeve

## davidd

Gjate gjite nates se djeshme portat e 3 hidocentraleve jane hapur. Kjo ka sjelle permbytjen e mijrave banesave si ne Kuc etj... Qeveria nuk ka marr masa per keto shtepi dhe familje qe mesa duket nderrimmin e viteve do ta kalojne ne qiell te hapur.

----------


## Izadora

> Gjate gjite nates se djeshme portat e 3 hidocentraleve jane hapur. Kjo ka sjelle permbytjen e mijrave banesave si ne Kuc etj... Qeveria nuk ka marr masa per keto shtepi dhe familje qe mesa duket nderrimmin e viteve do ta kalojne ne qiell te hapur.



Si ka mundesi te lehen portat hapur ??

Tragjike per familjet qe kane ngel ne meshire te fatit !!!!

----------


## Adaes

Nuk eshte hera e pare jo, dhe banoret e ktyre rrethinave e kane gjetur zgjidhjen... Gjths mu po me ben habi nr 3, skishte bere nojhere vaki te hapeshin te treja portat, ose shume rralle.

----------


## juanito02

Portat do hapen se shemben digat e hidrocentraleve se ska ku te veje uji.
E keqja eshte qe sjane mare masat per kullimin e ujrave prandaj krijohet permbytje.
Nje gje eshte e provuar se ka zot se kur komunizmi ate zone e la me kanale kullimi ajo popullsi qe qahet sot shkuli cdo pllake e cdo argjinature dhe e prishi vete sistemin e kanalizimeve duke bere lloj lloj ndetimesh pa kriter.
Tani do aq para sa ta besh nga e para sa qeverria se perballon dot.
Qeverria con ndonje gje sa per te kaluar radhen pa vene asnjehere gishtin ne plage.
Po kete popull qe i prishi vete ne themel sistemet i dha zoti nje qeveri genjeshtare e per rrjedhim do vuajne pasojat per shume kohe per shkaterrimet qe bene.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Pardje,te shtunen me 26 dhjetor ne ora 15 kam qene ne Kukes me disa miqe dhe me pergjegjesi deshmoj se Liqeni i Fierzes,si rregullator i pare i nivelit te ujarave te te gjitha hisdrocentraleve, ka pasur edhe nja 15 metra deri te niveli kur trajtohet si i mbushur.
Si mund te mbushet gjithe ai liqe (75 km.i gjate) brenda 12 oresh,kur ne Kosove nuk ka pasur edhe aq shume reshje shiu?
Pse hapen portat e hidrocentraleve mu ne kete kohe te dimrit dhe kush urdheron kete gje ?
Realisht, kush duhet te pergjigjet per demet e shkaktuara KESH apo shteti ?*
-------------
Ja si pershkruhet gjendja nga Telegraf.com...

*Shkodër, nisin përmbytjet* 


Qindra shtëpi në zonën e nën Shkodrës në fshatrat Kuç, Baçallëk, Vukatanë janë përmbytur për shkak të sasisë së madhe të ujit që shkarkohet nga diga e hidrocentralit të Vaut të Dejës. 
Vetë hidrocentrali është i tejmbushur dhe gjatë natës thuhet se ka pasur edhe hapje të portave për të mbajtur nën kontroll prurjet e ujit. 

Për shkak të reshjeve të ditëve të fundit që u shoqëruan edhe më shkrirjen e borës në zonën e veriut, prurjet në lumin Drin janë rritur tej mase duke bërë që *liqeni i Fierzës të ndodhet pranë limitit maksimal po ashtu edhe Komani dhe Vau i Dejës.* 
Mbajtja nën kontroll e ujit bëhet vetëm me hapjen e portave të emergjencës të cilat do të bënin që sipërfaqe të tëra të zonave fushore në zonën e nën Shkodrës të përmbyteshin. Herën e fundit portat u hapen në vitin 2004 duke futur nën ujë me mijëra banesa. 

Dëmet në këto zona ishin shumë të mëdha. Aktualisht porta e shkarkimit në hidrocentralin e Vaut të Dejës është e mbyllur dhe megjithatë nën zonat e banuara në brigjet e lumit Drin janë të shumta banesat e përmbytura bashkë me disa qindra hektarë tokë të futur nën ujë. /TCH/ 

Postuar: 17:15 / 28 Dhjetor 2009 | RSS

----------


## Adaes

Po shof qe shume mendime ktu fajesojne qeverine ose popullin.
Per mendimin tim fajin e ka natyra.
Kur nje perandor romak ka ardhur ne Scutari, dhe ka pare poziten gjeografike, ka then nje shprehje qe akoma perdoret nga shkodranet"nqs nje dite Shkodra ka per ty shkaterruar, do shkaterrohet vetem nga uji"...
Shkodra ndodhet siper ujit, nuk eshte vetem e rrethuar nga uji. Duam sduam, te beje cfaredolloj veprimi qeveria ose populli, ska si te ndodhe ndryshe.

----------


## Apollyon

> *Aman mo Apollyon sa i ashper je ne kthimin e pergjigjes
> 
> Eshte e tmershme te mendosh ato Familje qe ne keto kohe te ftohta te mbeten perjashta*


Ne nje nate te ftohte dimri, kan mbetur jashte Gra/femije/pleq/plaka sepse u jan permbyt shtepite! Jan pa ngrohje e pa ushqim te nevojshem sepse skan ku e gatuajn, pa banjo edhe higjene, jan me kembe ne uje ter diten. Un u pergjigja ashper? Kto ordineret qeveritaret tane, te marrin masa sa me pare per banoret e shkodres qe u jan permbyt shtepite, mos te merren me cicat e Ciljetes "u be apo su be deputete" po te merren me njerzit qe kan hall ne prag te Vitit Te Ri. Sepse jan gjith ata banore qe po e festojne vitin e ri me kembet ne uje.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Sa me vjen keq, veq ishalla nuk ka ndonje viktime !!

Nese shkodranet kane nevoje per strehim e nese i akne mundesit te na vijen ne deqan me gjithe kenaqesi do ti mirepresim dhe do te kujdesemi per ata sikur per syte e ballit !!

----------


## *suada*

> Ne nje nate te ftohte dimri, kan mbetur jashte Gra/femije/pleq/plaka sepse u jan permbyt shtepite! Jan pa ngrohje e pa ushqim te nevojshem sepse skan ku e gatuajn, pa banjo edhe higjene, jan me kembe ne uje ter diten. Un u pergjigja ashper? Kto ordineret qeveritaret tane, te marrin masa sa me pare per banoret e shkodres qe u jan permbyt shtepite, mos te merren me cicat e Ciljetes "u be apo su be deputete" po te merren me njerzit qe kan hall ne prag te Vitit Te Ri. Sepse jan gjith ata banore qe po e festojne vitin e ri me kembet ne uje.


Fjale me vend. Jam dakort me ty!!!

----------


## Brari

sipas tv e gazetave qeveria berisha ka disa dite qe i ka dale ballas kti problemi..
shteti e ushtria jan ne gatishmeri te plote..

eshte dikush nga shkodra ose lezha ketu te na informoje me sakte?

----------


## juanito02

Po po brar u rregullua gjendja.
Ja cme shkruan nje nga lezha:

Zisa Domnului catre ucenicii sai...Porunca noua dau voua...Domnului sa ne rugam pentru mila, viata, pacea, sanatatea, mantuirea, cercetarea, lasarea si iertarea pacatelor robilor lui Dumnezeu. Inchinatori, miluitori si binefacatori ai sfantului lacasului acestuia. 

Auov uad auon acnurop ias iicinecu ertac iulunmod asiz... Aiutseca iulusacal iulutnafs ia irotacafenib is irotiulim irotanihcni.
Uezenmud iul rolibor roletacap aeratrei is aerasal aeratecrec aeriutnam aetatanas aecap ataiv alim urtnep magur en as iulunmod. Auov uad auon acnurop ias iicinecu ertac iulunmod asiz...


E ke dhe me ze kete text qe te kuptosh si eshte situata atje
http://www.filestube.com/c9718d3cd21a76a903e9/go.html

----------


## Smth_Poetic

nga lezha eshte ai qe te ka shkruar ?
lol

kesi lloj fatkeqesish ndodhin kudo. 
inshallah shteti ben te pamunderen qe t iminimizoje sa me shume demet e kesaj fatkeqesie.

----------


## Adaes

Me tamam qe me bani pershtypjeeee o njerz... Jam shkodrane e smaj mend qysh kur kam lind te mos jete permyt nojhere Shkodra ne dimer...

Tesh u kujtut ju ti qani hallin??? Vazhdoni vazhdoni...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Me drejtues budallenj e te pazote nuk ka, se keta. Epo t'i kesh hapur nje here dyert e te dish pasojat qe sjell e te riperserisesh te njejtin gabim, kesaj i thone ci thone! Kush i len ne krye te detyres akoma keto njerez te papergjegjshem, xhanem?! 
Ne vend te marrin masa qe perpara, duke parashikuar fenomenin qe po ndodh, se tashme jane edhe mjetet e duhura e gjithcka, keta zgjedhin rrugen me te lehte, hap dyert se ja tre fshatra e vetem banoret e tyre rrin ne ftohtit e ne diskut (jashte)... Me te vertete, "Bota eshte nje vend, ku drejtesia nuk do te gjeje ndonjehere shtepi".

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

hemi se sje vertet leze, mos ki frike, se shaka po boja,...

eshte isoj sikur ti them une dragues puc, drague puc...lol

ti do me shkrush iiiiiii ca meshkujsh kto....

dhe kshu mbushet hidrocentrali dhe duhen hapur portat qe te mos cahet diga se pastaj iken gjithe fusha e shkodres ne itali...

Tani, qe thua ti, kane faj edhe njerezit, se o burra kane zene gjithe token bujqesore,me ndertime, nuk i bejne shtepijat ne koder, po o bab ne token e beut...mall belik si thoni ju elbasansit....

dhe kur permbyten ato toka qe me para kane qene mocalishte e ka fajin shteti.....

----------


## Erlebnisse

Tek burrat bie keq puc... po nejse me, fjale pa bereqet keto.

Sa per ate qe e ka fajin shteti, shteti e ka si s'e ka?

Kur e di situaten, atehere mos t'i lejoje te ndertojne shtepi aty. Apo shteti e drejtuesit e korruptuar pranojne leke per tapi ne keto zona ish-mocalishte e tani shteti si i plotfuqishem qe eshte, na i permbyt sipas qejfit. Nqs je shtet qendro i tille ne cdo situate e jo vetem kur te leverdis ty. E marr vesh qe ndonjehere merren edhe vendime, qe kalojne nje e dy e dhjetera njerez, por perseri behet fjale per jeten e njerezve e nuk luhet, sidomos kur jane me qindra. Le t'i spostoje atje ku duhet; le t'ia prishe shtepiat e le ta rikthjeje perseri ne toke bujqesore, ama duke rreguluar edhe infrastrukturat neper kodrra, se s'ka mundesi robi hyp e zbrit neper male per te ble i buke, po s'pati rruge e drita e uje deri ne koder, qe thua ti...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

e mire ule inatin pra,... :shkelje syri: 

cdo gje kshu eshte tek tjetri duket keq, tek vetja nuk shikohet,..per pucin...lol

per permbytjet,

problemi eshte ashtu si thua ti,....

po cte bejme qe bota kshu eshte,...duhet te jesh vete ne krye qe te kesh mundesi te ndryshosh rregullat....

sa per shtetin,

hajde ne tirane, kushesi sa fatkeqe qe ju ka ikur fiqiri sheh rrugeve, kujdeset gje njeri per ta?

peace bukurane...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Fatkeq ka kudo, puna eshte qe jo per cdo fatkeq shqetesimi behet buje neper gazeta. Me pak fjale kjo ngjarje eshte disi me tronditese se fatkeqesite individuale neper rruget e Tiranes.

p.s. Peace kemi pas perhere, e ta thash s'kam inat.

----------


## lisa12

Ka marre fund vendi  yne me ate qeveri,te shkretit ata qe i ka zene halli ne mes te dimrit,na rrin mendja kur nigjojme keshtu pervendin dhe njerezit tane

Ishalla merret noj mase :i terbuar:

----------


## [Perla]

_SHKODËR/LEZHË - E gjithë ultësira veriperëndimore e vendit gjendet në ujë. Mijëra banorë janë të rrezikuar, pasi ujë ka vërshuar në banesat e tyre, që nga mbrëmja e djeshme. Shkak janë bërë reshjet e shumta që kanë çuar mandej në hapjen e portave të hidrocentraleve. Ndërkohë, raportohet edhe për një baticë deti në Shëngjin._
***
Rreth 35 ha tokë bujqësore në zonën e Nënshkodrës është nën pushtetin e ujit si pasojë e reshjeve të ditëve të fundut dhe hapejes së portave shkarkuese të hidrocentraleve të kaskadës së Drinit. Fshtra të komunave Ana e Malit, Berdicë, Dajç, Velipojë etj., janë më të prekurit, pasi toka bujqësore është mbuluar nga uji. Fryrja e lumenjëve Drin e Bunë dhe hapja e tunelit të shkarkimit në hidrocentralin e Vaut të Dejës, ose ajo që njihet me emrin porta e Zadejës ka sjellë situatë emergjence në zonën e Nënshkodrës. Gjatë natës së të hënës dhe ditës së sotme, shtabi i emergjencave civile në Prefekturë dhe drejtori i përgjithshëm i emergjencave civile, Alfred Olli kanë qenë të pranishëm në zonën e Nënshkodrës ku kanë monituruar situatën dhe marrë masat e nevojshme në rast se përmbytjet do përfshinin dhe banesat. Gjatë paradites së të hënës ato kanë inspektuar të gjitha zonat që konsiderohen si pika të rrezikshme dhe janë takuar me banorët që kan shprehur kërkesat e tyre lidhur me sigurinë nga mos përmbytjet. Banorët e fshatit Mushan në komunën e Dajçit, i kanë kërkuar autoriteteve një fadrome në fshatit të tyre, për të ndërhyrë në rast nevoje, pasi argjinatura e lumit Buna ka probleme amortizimi. "Kjo argjinaturë është ndërtuar më 1964 dhe ka patur rikonstruksione të pjesshme. Më 2004 e pranverë 2005 kemi patur shumë përmbytje", thonë ata. Sipas banorëve të zonës së Nënshkodrës, ata kajmërohen kur hapen portat por sugjerojnë që shkarkimet e ujit të bëhen pjesë - pjesë e jo të gjitha njëherësh.
***
Problematike përsa i përket përmbytjeve mbetet edhe zona e Lezhës, ku ditët e fundit qindra shtëpi e mijëra hektarë janë nën ujë. Mësojmë se hapja e portave të hidrocentralit të Ulzës dhe të Shkopetit ka ndikuar në rritjen e nivelit të ujit, por nuk ka qenë ky shkaktari i përmbytjeve. Sipas banorëve uji që ka vërshuar në banesat dhe tokat e tyre ka qenë ujë me kripë, pra ujë deti. Sipas emergjencave civile, përmbytjet në zonën e Lezhës kanë ardhur si pasojë e baticës së detit, mbrëmjen e së dielës. Uji që ka vërshuar në tokat e mbjella i ka shkatërruar totalisht ato, pasi aktualisht ka rreth një metër ujë mbi tokë në gjithë këtë ultësisë. Nëper banesa disa pajisje janë prishur, ndërkohë që sipas fshatarëve mjaft problem janë edhe bagëtitë që kanë mbetur pa ushqim pasi janë kalbur grazhdet që ata kishin grumbulluar për to.
Ndërkohë prurjet e shumta të ujrave kanë dëmtuar shtyllat elektrike të cilat furnizonin me energji hidrovorin, qe është jashtë funksionit duke bërë më problematike situatën në zonën e plazhit të Tales.
***
Zyra e Shtypit pranë Kryeministrit Berisha deklaron se situata është emergjente dhe thotë se janë marrë këto masa:
"Reshjet e mëdha të ditëve të fundit kanë sjellë rritje shumë të madhe dhe të shpejtë të nivelit të ujit në digat e kaskadës së Drinit, por edhe të Matit. Kështu, sot gjatë ditës, prurjet më kaskadën e Drinit po shkojnë në rreth 4 mijë metër kub në sekondë. Vau i Dejës dhe Koman po shkojnë drejt niveleve maksimale. Kjo situatë ka imponuar shkarkimin nga tunelet e sigurisë në Koman, Vaun e Dejës, por edhe në Ulëz", thuhet në njoftim. Duke vijuar se "Kryeministri Berisha po ndjek vazhdimisht situatën, si me Ministrinë e linjës, ashtu edhe me autoritetet vendore. Deri tani nuk ka përmbytje. Kryeministri ka urdhëruar Ministrin e Brendshëm që të dërgojë drejt zonave të rrezikuara emergjencën civile, si dhe Ministrin e Mbrojtjes për dërgimin në këto zona të reparteve të Xhenjos. Kryeministri ka kërkuar hartimin e planeve për evakuimin e banorëve në rast nevoje. Situata është nën vëzhgim të pandërprerë dhe në kontroll të plotë".

Shekulli

----------

